# Free Church of Scotland History lectures - Alasdair Macleod



## TylerRay (Aug 23, 2018)

I heartily commend to you the following lectures in the history of the Free Church of Scotland from Alasdair Macleod. They were delivered at the Free Church Family Conference in Louisville, KY earlier this month.

1843: The Kingship of Christ in the Church





1892: The Kingship of Christ in Doctrine





1900: The Kingship of Christ in the State





2000: The Kingship of Christ in Discipline





If anyone is interested in learning, in particular, about this split that resulted in the existence of the Free Church (Continuing) and residual Free Church as they currently stand, I commend the fourth of these lectures.

The rest of the lectures from the conference (which are excellent) are available here: 2018 FCC Family Conference Playlist

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you. I'd be interested in watching a lecture series from a believer on the history of the Church in Scotland from Antiquity to Present-ish. Are there any?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 26, 2018)

ZackF said:


> Thank you. I'd be interested in watching a lecture series from a believer on the history of the Church in Scotland from Antiquity to Present-ish. Are there any?


This is a lecture series in book form. I am certain you would find it very informative "Scottish Theology: In Relation to Church History"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This is a lecture series in book form. I am certain you would find it very informative "Scottish Theology: In Relation to Church History"



It's on the list now. Thank you.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2018)

Having watched the videos I was struck by how we are living in days such as these. Not only do we see accomodations, and compromises being made with the world, but also seeing the danger of putting faith in men of renown and the covering up of grievous sin by those in authority, even in our circles today. It is not only a Roman crime.

Very much appreciate Pastor Macleod's clear presentation and call for steadfastness and watchfulness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2018)

These are excellent and informative lectures by Rev MacLeod (by the way I went to the same school as him on the Isle of Skye, though he was 3 years my senior, so didn't know him well).

There is a fairly obvious inconsistency though in his argument - he does address it at the end of his 1892 lecture, but doesn't really clear it up. How can one come to the conclusion that for each of the issues mentioned in the lecture, the Kingship of Christ was at stake to the point where separation was required, *except* in 1892 where it is admitted that the Kingship of Christ was at stake (in doctrine) but maintained that separation on that point was schismatic and sinful - doesn't add up.


----------

